# Porsche 911 Turbo by Street Dreams Detail



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

*I did this car just about 1 year ago, as planned the customer brought it back to get it dialed in for driving season.

First cleaned the wheels and tires, wheel cleaned with Diablo from CG, I like it because it can sit for a long time while I prepare buckets etc. and it also smells very nice however for very dirty wheels you will need something stronger.










Owner keeps the car well maintained with sealant, all of which must be removed before polishing. Sprayed the car down with a citrus APC and agitated all vents and trim with it as well.










Washed with CG citrus wash (orange one) and the DD sponge. Clayed using ricardo and dried with the DD waffle weave










Correction consisted of a 1 step to remove some light wash swirls accumulated over the past year. After which I opted for a last jeweling step, kept it right around 1200rpm with the metabo to bring up the last bit of gloss and clarity. Nothing impressive on that end to show, no crazy 50/50s

Interior needed a bit more work ....










Pollen everywhere










After










Interior finished




























Wheels protected with Rejex and then jetseal, lips polished by hand










Applying powerlock by machine, first of 3 coats. Fabric top protected with 303 fabric guard/repellant










Doorjambs treated with AJT










Finished


































































































*


----------



## PIT (Apr 22, 2010)

What did you use on the leather seats?


----------



## marc-l (Mar 22, 2010)

Good job, Nice porsche


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

very tidy work


----------



## FlawlessShine (Mar 30, 2010)

Very good job!!!!:thumb:


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Very good results


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Great work nice set of rims on that too


----------



## raitkens83 (Jun 7, 2009)

Nice work.


----------



## Olly1 (Feb 21, 2010)

Top work. :thumb:
You get some cracking cars to detail and they always look awesome when finished.


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Olly1 said:


> Top work. :thumb:
> You get some cracking cars to detail and they always look awesome when finished.


Thank you Olly. I just looked over my records and found I have done more 996 porsches this year than any other car, 7 I believe


----------



## andye (Apr 15, 2007)

Very nice :thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

nice work there mate


----------

